# Mike Donatelli



## Rabid Badger (Feb 14, 2013)

Mike passed recently. He was a good friend and a great SF soldier. He will be sorely missed.

http://m.wtae.com/news/Indiana-man-...w/-/16915058/18499268/-/14b9yr4z/-/index.html

RIP My Brother.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 14, 2013)

He will be missed by many. He had a a very distinguished career not achieved by many.

Such a tragic accident which took him before his time. Condolences RB. 

Rest easy Ranger/DOL

~S~


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Very sad indeed. 
RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 14, 2013)

RIP Mr Donatelli.

Prayers out to you, RB, his family and all affected by his loss.

LL


----------



## Dame (Feb 15, 2013)

Rest in peace.

Condolences RB.


----------



## tova (Feb 15, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 15, 2013)

Rest In Peace.

Sorry for your loss, RB.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2013)

My condolences, RB.

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 15, 2013)

RIP Mike.

RB - Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2013)

RIP

Sorry for your loss RB.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 15, 2013)

My condolences to all, RIP.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 15, 2013)

Blue Skies.... Sorry for your loss RB


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rest in peace.  I'm sorry for your loss RB.  Hang in there.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this RB. My thoughts are with you and his loved ones.

RIP Mike.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry for your loss RB

RIP Mike.


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 18, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Mack PL (Feb 20, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 20, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, seems like helicopters kill more then the enemy.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 22, 2013)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

